# Amp Meter Hook Up?



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

i bought one of those too and fried it!
does it have the adjustable range? my first one did i think thats why i fried it.the second one i got a fixed range version and put the shunt in the positve line.hope this helps!


----------



## 3dplane (Feb 27, 2008)

Is it digital or analog? It really does not matter wich cable the shunt is in line as long as its IN LINE and not across battery voltage. Amp will be the same anywhere in the circuit That meter is basically just measuring the voltage drop across the shunt(known resistance) If the measuring leads are switched around on the shunt it should just read backwards(negative amps if digital) If analog ,and the meter needle is stopped from deflecting it still should not burn up but who knows how that one was made? so wich one (meter) is it? Barna


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a digital reading Amp gauge and the instructions said to put the shunt on the NEG end of the pack.

It works fine that way, but I power the gauge with a 9 volt battery instead of using a dc/dc converter.


----------

